# Show us your hypo bredli



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2010)

Seeing that there has been a "show us" thread for quite a few varieties of reptiles I thought we needed just one more for all those hypo bredli out there.

Here's one of mine to kick it off.At 2 yrs of age she still has what it takes


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 7, 2010)

that's awesome. lot's of people seem to claim hypo when there is still a HEAP of black, but that one looks great!! who bred this one??


----------



## snakelvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome snake. Makes me wish I hadn't sold my pair. I LOVE hypo bredlis - nice bright red ones with no black - now THAT'S a snake!!


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice codered. She still has a nice red in her too! Here are a few pics I took the other day of our pair. Getting a bit darker towards the end but at this stage more dark red than black (though definitely some balck coming through as well). They are also around 2 years old.

First two are our male, last three our female.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Very nice codered. She still has a nice red in her too! Here are a few pics I took the other day of our pair. Getting a bit darker towards the end but at this stage more dark red than black (though definitely some balck coming through as well). They are also around 2 years old.
> 
> First two are our male, last three our female.



Very nice ones you have there. Not much black on those tails.

Bring on some more pics peoples, especially of older animals to see how there hypo-ness holds up over time.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hypo [boy]bredli*

*This is my fav. hold-back boy from last year [colour-wise] a real bright orange/red...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2010)

That ones a cracker. How old in the photo? Got any updated pics?


----------



## yommy (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are my yearling pair from Solar17's line. They are cracker animals and Baden has his stuff sorted in relation to the hypos or any python for that fact  

These have been posted before but are my favourite pics of my male and female.

But any hypo regardless of origin are crackers ..............


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 7, 2010)

You certainly breed some crackers Baden


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 7, 2010)

*older bredli*

*Here you go "codered" this is one of my girls, now about [8] years old and her colour is still holding "ok" particularly for her age, she is kept in a floor to ceiling enclosure and is excellent on the tooth...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Brettix (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice one code red and Bayden thats top quality mate.
Heres a pics of my pair,they have sarted to blacken up a bit now, though still staying red.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2010)

yommy said:


> Here are my yearling pair from Solar17's line. They are cracker animals and Baden has his stuff sorted in relation to the hypos or any python for that fact
> 
> These have been posted before but are my favourite pics of my male and female.
> 
> But any hypo regardless of origin are crackers ..............




Very nice again. How old in that pic?


Heres a SXR female at 4 yrs old and 4.5 kg. She's obviously not happy about having her photo taken, but I was checking for ovulation. She retained pretty good colour but started to get dark brown around the edges of the white around 3 yrs of age.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 7, 2010)

Brettix said:


> Nice one code red and Bayden thats top quality mate.
> Heres a pics of my pair,they have sarted to blacken up a bit now, though still staying red.



They're still holding great colour.


----------



## yommy (Feb 7, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Very nice again. How old in that pic?



My guys are last seasons offspring so well over a year now, but i have seen the parents in the flesh and they are impressive big colourful animals........ Weighed them both tonight and both close to 900g so growing nicely.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 7, 2010)

male hypo bred by fishead
3year old SXR photo by Colin


----------



## yommy (Feb 7, 2010)

that 1st pic is an absolute stunner, got to be happy there.................


----------



## bkevo (Feb 7, 2010)

real deep orange/ red. a little darker towards the tail which im sure will blacken but a cracker. his 2 be girlfriend is the same


----------



## TahneeMaree (Feb 7, 2010)

My two... Abouts Yearlings

Male









Female


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 8, 2010)

some excellent specimens out there.

keep them coming ...


----------



## pinkjess (Feb 8, 2010)

My yearling


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's a few more (younger animals this time)

Brother to my first pic






My SXR pair at around 7 months old


----------



## bkevo (Feb 8, 2010)

code red... cracking hypos there mate


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks. That SXR pair dropped a clutch this season .. just waiting for the little buggers to shed so I can see what they are like.


----------



## congo_python (Feb 8, 2010)

My male at about eight months old,he's two yrs old now without a speck of black on him !!


----------



## snakeitup (Feb 8, 2010)

Some awesome animals guys.
Heres a 2 year old from Tremains line


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Feb 8, 2010)

*Hypo*

My yearling female hypo bred by joelypat (Joel)


----------



## hoppyone (Feb 8, 2010)

j





ust some pics of my hypo girl and one scrubby for fun


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 8, 2010)

*my hypo bredli*

hey,
not sure if this is hypo or not but i am pretty sure it is. i bought it as a hypo


 

 

 

 

he's one of my best looking snakes but unfortunately he is a bit flighty:evil:. im thinking of selling him coz of his flighty nature but he is just so good looking. what do you guys think.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 8, 2010)

btw, his name is hypo???

haha


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 8, 2010)

one of mine


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 8, 2010)

my other is a deeper darker red which is great as a have 2 hypo different looking snakes


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 8, 2010)

here it is, old pic but you get the idea


----------



## Troph (Feb 8, 2010)

My hypo bredli, she's two years old now, still holding colour but a few spots coming through.


----------



## fishead (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Steve, that pair is absolutely beautiful mate! Same with your pair Erik. They look like they are growing well. I've got a couple of clutches from the same parents incubating right now if anyone wants to put their name down. 
I haven't bothered with a list up until right now as they always go quick. So anyone putting their name down now would be early in the pickings. 
As times are a bit harder these days they will be $700 per pair or $400 each for single animals. Plus freight. Just shoot me a PM. Should be ready around May.
Bye, Steve.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 13, 2010)

few of mine first 2 are SXR.
next 2 are from Fishead


----------



## fishead (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good mate !!!!!


----------



## bkevo (Feb 14, 2010)

keep em coming


----------



## D3pro (Feb 15, 2010)

SXR female.... Ruby aka. That Psycho Snake


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 15, 2010)

D3pro... wow! Nice


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 15, 2010)

gee there are some nice specimens getting around these days - very nice everyone !

cheers HK.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 17, 2010)

more


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Yearling Bredli*

*Here,s one l sold to a member on APS [his photo & l hope he doesn,t mind] last year....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 18, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Seeing that there has been a "show us" thread for quite a few varieties of reptiles I thought we needed just one more for all those hypo bredli out there.
> 
> Here's one of mine to kick it off.At 2 yrs of age she still has what it takes


gosh what a beauty


----------



## pinkjess (Feb 18, 2010)

Yearling post-shed


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic thread really luv these


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 18, 2010)

Code Red or Solar 17

please tell me you guys have some available, I am wetting myself (not in a good way lol) looking at those. 

Send me a pm if any available.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hypo's*

*HEY BARRAMUNDI...l will have some from the same parents available in eight or so weeks, after they have had a min. of [8] feeds all by themselves plus two sheds / sloughs so you know what your getting....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## yommy (Feb 19, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> *HEY BARRAMUNDI...l will have some from the same parents available in eight or so weeks, after they have had a min. of [8] feeds all by themselves plus two sheds / sloughs so you know what your getting....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*



hey Barramundi i reckon they look something like this but smaller, another cracker from solars line - my yearling female....... She and the boy are powering along baden, never knock back a feed either


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy s*# t that is what Im talking about.

Very very very nice, absolute cracker.

Baden do you have any holdbacks like the one Yommy has from you. Let me know.


----------



## mrbaggins (May 7, 2010)

New favourite snake. Sooooo gonna be my next one. How much/often do the blacken as they get older?


----------



## Bax155 (May 7, 2010)

Great to finally see some REAL hypos out there, was not a fan when they first surfaced but now I really like the ones getting around


----------

